# pay day!



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

Just sold 5 goats for a total of $653.00 at Arthur auction sell barn
8 month old billy 155
8 month old nanny 147
7 month old nanny 147
7 month old whether at 75lbs for 127
5 month old whether at 50lbs for 77
All Boers except for the 5 month old whether nubian


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not bad prices at all! congrats


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

sunrisefarms17 said:


> Just sold 5 goats for a total of $653.00 at Arthur auction sell barn
> 8 month old billy 155
> 8 month old nanny 147
> 7 month old nanny 147
> ...


Good job.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------

